
The humble Programmer [pdf] - tosh
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd03xx/EWD340.PDF
======
vanni
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5266220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5266220)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6112467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6112467)
(59 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932241)
(44 comments)

------
tosh
"The third project I would not like to leave unmentioned is LISP, a
fascinating enterprise of a completely different nature. With a few very basic
principles at its foundation, it has shown a remarkable stability. Besides
that, LISP has been the carrier for a considerable number of in a sense our
most sophisticated computer applications. LISP has jokingly been described as
“the most intelligent way to misuse a computer”. I think that description a
great compliment because it transmits the full flavour of liberation: it has
assisted a number of our most gifted fellow humans in thinking previously
impossible thoughts."

~~~
Dude2018
It's interesting how elegant languages are those least used.

------
vanni
Transcription:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html)

------
rnprince
"One moral of the above story is, of course, that we must be very careful when
we give advice to younger people: sometimes they follow it!"

Cute line.

